# NYC Get Together



## kalmkidd (Sep 14, 2010)

anyone wanna setup another get together say early october on a sat or sun


----------



## pbelarge (Sep 14, 2010)

I would be interested, although I am not available the first weekend of October.


----------



## kalmkidd (Sep 14, 2010)

so how about the second weekend? im trying to figure if sat or sun would be easier for the members.


----------



## pbelarge (Sep 14, 2010)

I take my father out on Sundays, to visit his sister, food shoping and family stuff. On weekends, I am only available Saturdays. During the weekdays I have more flexibility.


----------



## IgsEMT (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm interested. Not sure of the work schedule though. Let me know what ever dates are promising and I hope by that time I'll know when I'm doing what.
Thanks for the offer!
By the way, where do you want to go?


----------



## CNCO (Sep 14, 2010)

what do we do when we meet? im in ct but wouldnt mind a quick trip to the city


----------



## kalmkidd (Sep 15, 2010)

ok im guessing a saturday will be best. im guessing early am so we have lots of time to shoot/change locations, maybe we can all grab food somewhere then continue shooting before we end our journey..

im also thinking grand central would be a good meeting place sense some people dont know the city all to well me and other people FROM and LIVING in NYC can be more of a guide type deal..

also im in the city all the time so those that are coming from a different state/area if you have any ideas on locations feel free to add them in..

im thinking OCT 9TH as a date. maybe 10-11amish?


----------



## kalmkidd (Sep 19, 2010)

and again it falls apart lol


----------



## pbelarge (Sep 19, 2010)

kalmkidd said:


> and again it falls apart lol


 

Maybe not...

Some may be trying to decide how to make it work in the schedule. Fall is always a difficult time.

Remember that by 10am, the "tourist" is out and about.
I would not mind starting earlier. 

Do you have an idea of an itinerary for the day? Central Park is not far from "The Rock". If we decide to do The Rock, we should all find the time and schedule the tickets so we do not have to wait.

Just thinking outloud...


----------



## kalmkidd (Sep 19, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> kalmkidd said:
> 
> 
> > and again it falls apart lol
> ...



bro im down for anything hell ill meet at 5am lol. and as far as location i was gonna let the people coming from out of nyc choose as im here all the time id rather give a guest the chance to choose location.


----------



## Paul Ron (Oct 5, 2010)

The 9th is coming fast, what's it going to be?


----------



## kalmkidd (Oct 6, 2010)

i havent heard anything from anyone so i still dont know lol


----------



## bigtwinky (Oct 6, 2010)

too bad you guys didnt do this a few months ago when i was there.


----------



## edouble (Oct 7, 2010)

I live two hours from the city (Poconos PA). This month is shot for me. If any further trips are planned please hit me up!


----------



## Paul Ron (Oct 7, 2010)

bigtwinky said:


> too bad you guys didnt do this a few months ago when i was there.



They tried that too. 
8.3million people in NYC and we can't get a few together for a day.


----------

